# Navien install



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Just did my second ever Navien, easy money!


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Who's gonna ding me for the gas flex first...


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

ding!!


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Who's gonna ding me for the gas flex first...


 Why use flex gas line


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Just did my second ever Navien, easy money!


 You could use the ninety's on a 45 n save yourself two ninety's on the flu


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, that flex line looks a little poopy, but who cares? Nice install. Why not hard pipe, it can't take that long?


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Yeah, that flex line looks a little poopy, but who cares? Nice install. Why not hard pipe, it can't take that long?


Going back tomorrow to finish the setout, didn't have enough 3/4 nipples. Was gonna fire it up today but calls came in


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

3/4 id gas flex will be fine if you didn't charge enough to hard pipe it with a dirt leg and union. at least use a shorty and put a pretty bend in it! But if you can, hard pipe it, its better. 

Maybe I didn't see it, but where is the condensate drain? That is a condensing unit, right??? Wait, I see it, no I don;t.... is that the return line then? pump built into the unit?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

*What model Navien ?*



SHAUN C said:


> Who's gonna ding me for the gas flex first...


What model of Navien is that 180 A , 210 A , 240 A ? What is the BTU rating on the flex ? It should also have a fullport gas cock if you can find one.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, that flex line ain't ideal but as long as it can handle the btu's it'll be fine.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Just say the flex line is there for expansion......:whistling2:

or

You are located in California and it's part of your earthquake code....:whistling2:

Don't be so hard on yourself, looks great!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> 3/4 id gas flex will be fine if you didn't charge enough to hard pipe it with a dirt leg and union. at least use a shorty and put a pretty bend in it! But if you can, hard pipe it, its better.
> 
> Maybe I didn't see it, but where is the condensate drain? That is a condensing unit, right??? Wait, I see it, no I don;t.... is that the return line then? pump built into the unit?


Looks like he's missing a condensate drain and a outlet to plug it into


----------

